# Reserve police power



## WirePro_Joe (Jun 29, 2014)

In my home town of Woburn, the police department only hires reserve police and then pick from the reserve pool when employment opens up for full time. I was wondering if anyone knows the extent of the authority/power of a reserve officer in a situation like this?
In Woburn they do not have AUX but actual sworn reserve officers that carry weapons and ticket books but are not allowed to drive alone in a cruiser. Not sure if it's the type of thing where they get a call and go to the station and pick up their guns, badges, and uniforms to go to work (a few times per year) and then return it all when they're done...
Do they only carry police powers when on the job or does the fact that they are sworn officers make them officers 24/7? Any thoughts....?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoppy12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't have any inside knowledge of Woburn or its reserves, but i have met Chief Ferullo and I think hes an absolute stand up guy, and if his dept follows in his foot steps then I would think highly of it. 

If your thinking of applying, I think this would be a good program. Reserves are generally "part time" cops in the sense that they have limited hours, but full powers. And hiring from in house at least provides a light at the end of the tunnel, rather than volunteer labor.

I don't know any Depts. that make you turn in badge, gun, and uniform at the end of the shift, but I live and work in "Indian Country" aka W.Mass


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Woburn is a CS community and uses Permanent Intermittent officers to fill future full time vacancies. As far as I know, PI Officers are vested with the same authority as full time officers. I was issued gun, badge, ID and uniforms. You are called to work on a rotating basis or as needed basis and can work details. It's the same as any other reserve officer job.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Last I knew they were a civil service town. This means technically they are Permanent Intermittent (reserves) They should have full police powers after the Res/Int Academy graduation and any field training requirements being met. Not too familiar with Woburn though. God Bless Officer Jack Maguire...


----------



## WirePro_Joe (Jun 29, 2014)

Hoppy12 said:


> I don't have any inside knowledge of Woburn or its reserves, but i have met Chief Ferullo and I think hes an absolute stand up guy, and if his dept follows in his foot steps then I would think highly of it.
> 
> If your thinking of applying, I think this would be a good program. Reserves are generally "part time" cops in the sense that they have limited hours, but full powers. And hiring from in house at least provides a light at the end of the tunnel, rather than volunteer labor.
> 
> I don't know any Depts. that make you turn in badge, gun, and uniform at the end of the shift, but I live and work in "Indian Country" aka W.Mass


Thanks for the info. Yes the chief is a stand-up guy contrary to public opinion. I'm scheduled to take the next CS exam at the end of the month. Reserves sounds like a good program so far. Especially for someone like myself that already has a full time career as a contractor.


----------



## WirePro_Joe (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I appreciate the info!


----------

